# Pyelonephritis with Bacteremia



## dawnpharr (Feb 4, 2009)

How would I code Pyelonephritis with Bacteremia?  I have 590.10 for pyelonephritis and 790.7 for bacteremia, but is there a code for the combo?

Thanks!


----------



## gaponte (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it "acute"? Because with that information would be code 590.80, and 790.7. If you know what kind of organism is then you would use a "0" code such as Ecoli 041.4. Or if it is "syphilitic" would be 095.4.


----------

